# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Limpezas de Praias: Subaquática e Terrestre - Concelho de Oeiras ( Fórum de Mergulho

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba tarde
o Bilhas  enviou esta informação que passo a divulgar à comunidade mergulhadora refforum em particular e em ambito geral à comunidade reefforum:




> Integrado no âmbito dos programas:
> 
> - Clean Up the World, uma parceria da UNEP-United Nations Environment Program e da CUW-Clean Up the World;
> 
> - International Cleanup Day, promovido pelo "Project Aware" da PADI;
> 
> Com organização da Câmara Municipal de Oeiras, da APDM-Associação Portuguesa para a Dinamização do Mergulho, e do Fórum de Mergulho, em parceria com a Escola-Centro de Mergulho Exclusive Divers, vão decorrer nas praias de Paço d'Arcos e Santo Amaro de Oeiras, respectivamente, nos próximos dias 15 e 22 de Setembro, as Limpezas de Praia, Subaquática e Terrestre.
> 
> Convidamos todos os voluntários interessados em participar nesta iniciativa ambiental, nas vertentes de mergulho com garrafa, apneia e limpeza terrestre a enviarem a sua inscrição para o endereço de email geral@apdm.org.pt, indicando nome, idade, modalidade em que se inscrevem, dia escolhido para a sua participação e contactos de email ou telefone.
> ...


Alguém está interessado em participar :SbQuestion2:  Poderia ser uma boa oportunidade para treinar/molhar o fato. Fica a sugestão

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jorge Corga

Olá a todos

No algarve tambem se vai realizar o mesmo evento, com organização do clube Portisub de Portimão e a autarquia de Lagoa.
Como não podia deixar de ser, eu e a minha mulher já estamos inscritos.

----------

